# double catch



## nidahotrapper (Sep 27, 2009)

went out to my trapline and found this big old skunk not only cought in my conibar but in the foothold 30 feet away. any of yall have a double catch??well post a picture and lets see what you guys got!!


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

That's just a bad day all around!


----------



## ray12 (May 29, 2009)

8)


----------

